# Posting on other peoples threads in "Gallery section"



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference, i.e. the type of bodykits fitted (remember the car is probably their pride and joy).

Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

BTTT as people are forgetting


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Another reminder.

Can people please stop for a second and re-read their posts before submitting to the forum. That little 'throwaway' comment slating a particular car or marque can, in just a few words offend many people, be it intentionally or unintentionally, and we can do without it.


----------

